# Ventral Fins



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

How do betta's normally hold their ventral fins? I tranferred Monet from a 2.5 gal tank, to a 5 gal tank, and he scared me when I noticed he was holding his ventral fins close to his body. I took some pictures of him thinking something was very wrong, then scrolling through old pictures I noticed that he normally holds them like that. I'm exhausted and that's when I usually notice random stuff like that and panic over it thinking the worse

So is holding them like that normal, or is it something I should be concerned about?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

That's normal. The position of ventrals depends on his swimming/flaring. Sometimes they hang downwards (motionless, defending), sometimes close to body (swimming, attacking)


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

indjo said:


> That's normal. The position of ventrals depends on his swimming/flaring. Sometimes they hang downwards (motionless, defending), sometimes close to body (swimming, attacking)


Thanks for replying. It's amazing what I'll notice, and then proceed to panic over, when I'm exhausted, and last night it was Monet's ventral fins. One time it was a dark spot on my Chi x Dach's naked belly...... Ugh I hope they get through roofing these apartments fast so I can get some extra sleep.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

It poves that you are very passionate about your wet buddies 😁

Have a nice day.


----------

